# Attic ventilations 24" OC



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

What say ye' about this.  What is your opinion?


----------



## Mac (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude on the nail gun needs better aim.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

Fail inspection


----------



## Mule (Sep 21, 2010)

Why would you fail this?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2010)

It just has to meet R806.2


----------



## Mule (Sep 21, 2010)

My take on it too. If you have the correct amout of attic ventilation, even if it's coming from baffles, all you need is X amout of ventilation. If you have turbines then that amout even goes down farther. I bet this installation meets code.


----------



## Rio (Sep 21, 2010)

If in doubt have the contractor show the calculations for the net free area of the vents T&B


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a tough one. My brain is saying this is probably a good solution, but my second thought was that it does not meet the code requirements for clearances.

"R806.3Vent and insulation clearance. Where eave or cornice

vents are installed, insulation shall not block the free flow of

air. A minimum of a 1-inch (25 mm) space shall be provided

between the insulation and the roof sheathing and at the location

of the vent."

There is not 1" of clearance provided in all locations due to the shape of the baffle.


----------



## Mule (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it meets the intent of the code...which is to provide the proper amout of ventilation to the attic. There is not one single building built in the United States that is built completely to the code as written.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

How come no one mentioned the fact that there are no H clips?


----------



## Mule (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't tell if they have the proper separation or not. Besides H-clips are not required.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

http://resourcecenter.pnl.gov/cocoon/morf/ResourceCenter/dbimages/full/628.jpg

http://resourcecenter.pnl.gov/cocoon/morf/ResourceCenter/graphic/198&datasource_name=EnergyDS


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 21, 2010)

If you are interested, the Department of Energy (www.doe.gov)  has several free seminars and presentations on their website concerning energy code and compliance.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 24, 2010)

There is no way to evaluate from the picture how much ventilation is required. I think the intent of the code is met with the way they protected the openings in the eave vents so that they are not blocked.


----------

